# worms on favia



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

There are some small thin brown worms sticking out on my favia, it's hair thin and they wiggle a lot in the current, and I don't have a picture, because the camera can't pick it up. 

Do you guys know what is it? or are they harmful?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Brittle stars, me think.
Good stuff. They live in the rock under the coral. My small tank is full of them and when I feed the nps, they come out everywhere. A little creepy but cool.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Brittle stars, me think.
> Good stuff. They live in the rock under the coral. My small tank is full of them and when I feed the nps, they come out everywhere. A little creepy but cool.


It's not brittle stars.

Long story short, I bought this blue favia with purple circle and blue eyes a couple days ago.

On the upper right corner, it seem it got corroded by something. Upon close inspection, it had small thread like worms sticking out (greenish, and brownish colors). I tried to use a tweezers to grab them, but they just shrink within the rock... Are they harmful?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

the best close up I can do, and the wound size


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If it appears to be doing damage, then dip it. I agree it doesn't look like brittle stars.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Crayon said:


> If it appears to be doing damage, then dip it. I agree it doesn't look like brittle stars.


I just saw your post about alternative dip.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125042&highlight=coral+dip&page=2

What's your opinion of using Dettol? good?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I came this close (imagine 2 fingers about 5mm apart) to using dettol. It was over the bucket measuring spoon in hand, ready to pour. I've read a lot of UK marine forums and this is what they use.
But for some reason, I just could not bring myself to use it. So I never have.
I use Coral Rx, but am experimenting with Ruby Reef Hydroplex.
The coral Rx does a pretty good job.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Based off what you are saying and what I can kinda make out in the photo..I think it is a vermetid snail.

Do a google search.

Are they bad...not entirely. Will they irritate corals...they can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

uniboob said:


> Based off what you are saying and what I can kinda make out in the photo..I think it is a vermetid snail.
> 
> Do a google search.
> 
> ...


kinda looks like it (I see tiny holes when viewing from the top), so do I add a six line wrasse?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

A little update, I just bought a six line wrasse from sea u marine. I hope it can solve the little worms or snails problem.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's dual yellowish tentacles poking out from one hole...

I tried the following;

1) the wrasse is not interested
2) used a blade to scrap the affected area and it appeared to have integrated deep within the rock
3) used reef safe dip (doesn't work)
4) used dettol (doesn't work either)

Last resort, I am going to cut the infected area on Friday.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

A dab of coral glue would efficiently seal the creature in his base. Might be easier then cutting.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

As of today... close up pic...

going to cut out the bottom part soon...



CoralConnoisseur said:


> A dab of coral glue would efficiently seal the creature in his base. Might be easier then cutting.


My friend said, if it is block, it might drill another hole or finding another spot to come out, since the rock is porous


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Could it be a barnacle? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Could it be a barnacle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Is that even possible?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

the rock is HARD as SH****T... so I just glued the holes


----------

